# Cyclone rda question



## VapeSnow (12/4/15)

Hi guys

I got myself a cyclone and would like to ask the cyclone owners a question. 

Is my air hole a stock air hole?
And how can i test if it is a stock air hole?

The small 1mm screwdriver is to big to fit into the hole. 












Please any advice wil be grateful


----------



## andro (12/4/15)

that one look bigger than the ones i have


----------



## andro (12/4/15)




----------



## jtgrey (12/4/15)

Fyi I just had a look on there site . It must be 1mm .


----------



## VapeSnow (12/4/15)

Okay mine is stock then. The 1mm screw driver is just a bit to big to fit and @andro your photo air hole looks the same as mine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (12/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay mine is stock then. The 1mm screw driver is just a bit to big to fit and @andro your photo air hole looks the same as mine.



Well, if his airhole looks the same as yours, then you must be twins

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

